# how is everyone coping?



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

hi ladies well i'm now on day 6 of 2ww and still paranoid, my boobs are killing i've af pains on and off, and just wish i could test as i'm going insane. has anyone else got af symptoms?


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Mollie. I'm on day 4. I haven't got sore (.)(.) I don't feel like AF is going to turn up but I sometimes have some weird aching pains around my abdominal. I don't think my AF will turn up.   I just want to test now but I know it will only say Negative. xxx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey

I am on day 5 and I have no symptoms of any sort 

I HATE this waiting!!!!! 


Danix


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

im earning enough reward points to get my coat that does up at the back!! im 10 dpo my (.) (.) are killing me and it has taken all of my strength not to get a hpt!!! good luck to all the 2wwers!!


amanda xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

hi girls
think i might start posting here, am feeling ok at mo but then I am only on day 1 of 2ww
know danni and missby from another thread

hi to you DAnni and so good luck sweetheart - been thinking of you 

missby hi to you too and good luck to you keeping everything crossed 

starforth and mollie good luck to you two  

lets all try and stay calm and relaxed if poss and not testing early!!

take cre
love
susie


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Not very well 

good luck all       

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi suzy!! what are you doing up so late naughty naughty!! lol i know this is probably a stoopid question but when do you start testiing etc im sooooo excited for you i need to know!!!!!!

hi rachel sorry you are feeling unwell... maybe it is a good sign


amanda xx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Wish I was feeling unwell, I dont feel anything, no signs or symptoms 

Dani x


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi all,

Nearing the end of my 2ww, I'm on cycle day 25, so my period is due in three days, on Saturday. This 2ww has made me 

We've been TTC naturally as I have to lose weight before fertility treatment, and this month is the 1st time in a *long, long* time that I've had some signs of ovulation. (I normally have anovulation due to PCOS).

I've tried really hard to keep my hopes low, I already have signs of my period coming (lifeless hair and odd crampy feelings I've had for about a week) but I still can't help but be a little hopeful. Daft isn't it?

Hope all you ladies are coping as well as possible   

- Greta


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi danni

I know its hard but i have absolutely no symptoms at all, i know its hard not to think the worst but it could be worse at least no AF always a plus sign.

Last time my AF arrived 2 days before testing and i knew then it was all over my test day is wednesday and i feel fine. Too fine but no AF pains either.

STAY POSITIVE XXXXX

            

Kelly xx


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi ladies

I'm on my wait too (testing Friday) and just thought I'd sneak on here and say hello!  The very best of luck to you all and I hope you get your BFPs.

Dani, I just wanted to say apart from noticeabley bigger jubblies (which I know could be down to the Progesterone gel) I haven't had any symptoms either.  Try not to read too much into this although I know its hard.

Stay positive hun    although I know its terribly hard xxx

Is anyone feeling excited but terrified about feeling excited and dreading setting yourself up for a big fall?  That's how I'm feeling!!!!!!!  

Much love and luck to you all and I hope your waits don't drive you too crazy!

Liss xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

My hopes are now dashed just been to loo and there's a creamy brown discharge, looks like AF has arrived, not feeling crampy but not hopeful now!!


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

I am going mad! 
Stupidly done a 2nd test today - day 10 after ET - BFN!!! 
I have no signs of any sort and cant stop crying!   
Dont know how much more I can take!
Am I still testing too early? Should I have my bloods done or wait til Wednesday / Friday?
I am so sad 

Dani x


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry dani but i would still recommend waiting for the bloods as they are more accurate.

Don't give up hope! It looks llike my AF has definitely arrived   

Take Care
Kelly xx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Kelly

Are you sure? Have you spoken to a Doctor? (stupid questions really) just not sure what to say!!!! 

Thinking of you x

Dani x


----------



## Bendy72 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I also get my result on Wednesday after 3rd attempt of ICSI,  but getting lot of symptoms - abdominal pain, sore boobs, nasty mood swings - it's not looking good.

I am new to this site and so can anyone tell me where I find out what all these initials stand for?? Is there some kind of key?! I think I've worked out most of them but a week and a half of daytime tv is affecting my brain!

Good luck to all of you xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Have a look here hun:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

Lots of luck for Wednesday  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

I have felt so down and desperate today. AF tuned up and i had convinced myself i was PG. Was even contemplating asking someone to give me their Clomid now she has her BFP!!!!! I didn't don't worry! I've just really had enough now. I didn't cry until H2B asked if i was ok and it would happen for us eventually!


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

*Kelly, *spring** - I am so sorry your period arrived   It is so painful, I know. I wish there was something I could do for you both. Spring, I'm desperate for clomid too, but I'm 4 stone overweight 

*isabelx* - Fingers crossed for you, please let us know how it goes.

*Liss * - Its probably too early, do wait for your blood test results, they'll be more accurate.

Well, I did a test yesterday, . I was so crushed, I just cried and cried. I don't understand it though, I'm 2 days late and I am never late! I have a 28 day cycle, I've been keeping a track of my period since may on Fertility Friend and have never been over 28 days during all that time, or any time that I can remember before that.

But today is cycle day 30...and still no period! I've had EWCM throughout this cycle, from cycle day 12 right through the yesterday (cycle day 29). No idea whats going on.

- Greta


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi,

I thought I'd join in too as I'm struggling today. AF is due to visit in 2/3 days and once again the last few days of waiting are really hard. I always feel like I'm counting the days down to coping with a   again. I just cant imagine how a   must feel!

This has been my first course of clomid and havent had any different symptoms. I always get AF cramps during the 2ww which have happened but not so bad this time.  havent had any for a few days which is quite nice for a change.

I determined not to pay out more money on a test before the weekend!!! I could almost have shares in Clearview!

Bibi xx


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

All over for me, got my period  

- Greta


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Greta,

I'm really sorry and send you lots of  . Please keep positive and let me know how you get on on the 19th. 

Bibi xx


----------



## Bendy72 (Nov 19, 2007)

Greta,

So sorry to hear that. Sending you lots of positive thoughts.  

I had night sweating last night so sure sign that period is on way.  Blood test tomorrow.

Take care xxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Girls - I am so sorry to those who have had af show up    - its just so unfair we all have to go through this.
Wishing anyone who is still waiting luck.
Feeling pretty fed up about the whole thing myself, the first week of 2ww I am always hopeful and feel like the world is my oyster and very PUPO with lot of PMA but this week its been hard going and I am seeming to have to wait longer than most EC for my donor was 7th ET with blasts was 12th and they are saying test on 26th which is an age!
Take care and             
love
susie


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

So sorry for the BFN's on here. , sending lots of  

Is anyone getting any symptoms yet? I had my bloods done today, not hopeful at all 

Dani x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

I am also sending those with a  a huge   
Thinking of you all that nasty old evil  needs a good   
love and hugs to you all nicky xxx


----------



## Bendy72 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know that I got my blood test result yesterday and after all those cramps, sore boobs, night sweats and desperation I was absalutely amazed and gobsmacked to get a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

I can't believe this day has actually come! Fingers crossed that everything will be ok for my 3 week scan
and that you all will be so lucky very soon.   

xxxx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Excellent news!

Dani x


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Congrats Isabel   

Sorry to all the BFN's i got a BFN too  

Just gonna enjoy us again and wait for NHS treatment to come up, we've had 2 private treatments already but now we are just gonna bide our time and have a break.

kelly x


----------



## BABOUCHKA (May 16, 2007)

Hi,

I have done something really stupid... I am on day 7 after IUI due to test on 02/12/2007 and today I panicked I convinced myself that Tx had not worked as I think I saw some orange/pink traces in my urine. I thought I cannot take it anymore (6th time that I go through 2ww) I want to know for sure. 

I went to a private clinic and paid for a blood test result tmrw. I do not know how reliable it can be so early? Also I had my last injection of Pregnyl on Tuesday....

I had to tell someone and I feel that you are the only ones that could understand..... 

Babouchka


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

babouchka - its a way too early to test...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

BABOUCHKA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done something really stupid... I am on day 7 after IUI due to test on 02/12/2007 and today I panicked I convinced myself that Tx had not worked as I think I saw some orange/pink traces in my urine. I thought I cannot take it anymore (6th time that I go through 2ww) I want to know for sure.
> 
> ...


Hi

If you've had IUI then testing now is way way too early. The very earliest with IUI to test is 14 days past ovulation. Implantation happens 5-12 days past ovulation so if you're only 7 days past IUI now then you've not allowed time for the embryos to implant....and they still may not have implanted by tomorrow...only once embryo is well into implantation will a good level of HCG hormone be released.

As you had IUI and not IVF, you have to treat it as more "natural" conception as you would be basted just before ovulation and need to count 2ww from then...slightly different with IVF as you have embryos put back (but even then, our hospital advise testing 14 days past transfer)...either way, testing 7/8 days past IUI is way way too early hun. 

If you had a Pregnyl injection on Tuesday then this can stay in your body for up to 14 days so even having a blood test may not be accurate as it may detect the HCG from the Pregnyl injection and not the HCG from implanted embryo.

If you are still going to have the blood test tomorrow then you must tell them that you only had the Pregnyl injection a few days before as this can give a false positive result.

Personally I wouldn't waste money having the blood test as there is really no way of knowing if this will be a true, genuine positive or a false positive from the injection.

You should really wait until your official test day....the reason your clinic have advised this is to ensure that you have no Pregnyl HCG hormone in your body and that the result is far more likely to be accurate.

Please consider not having the blood test and wait until your test date...you will only add unnecessary confusion and stress to the 2ww.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Bendy72 (Nov 19, 2007)

Kelly,
So sorry about your BFN.         Think it's good to take a bit of a rest sometimes.  That's what we did.  2xprivate, a six month gap then NHS attempt and I think my body was better for it.  I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of positive energy.            
xxxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Aww Kelly i hope you dont mind me popping on here hun but i just wanted to say that i am soo sorry that
You got a  i am thinking of you both and like Isabel said it would be better to take some time 
Out for a few months and have alittle rest hun you and your partner need lots of hugs right now and just be there 
For one another take care we are all here if you need a chat nicky xxx


----------

